# A Question for Whitebassfisher (or anyone with an answer)



## pondstormer (Sep 1, 2007)

How do you fish a slab for whites, stripers, and hybrids? (or some of those big blues like the ones in the pics on the fish babes thread)

Where do you get your slabs?

Thanks


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Pondstormer, I am a fanatic about white bass fishing. Stripers are usually an accident while fishing for whites. I very rarely catch hybrids because they are not stocked in Livingston. The TP & W said they will never stock hybrids in Livingston because they don't want competition with the stripers since ALL the stripers they use for brood fish and research come from the Livingston tailrace. The big blue cats my wife caught were an accident while fishing for whites with a slab spoon. We always catch a few cats on slabs, but those 2 are the best. The slabs like the one in my avatar I make myself. Slabs were getting too hard to find and I use them year in & year out, so I invested in the equipment. The powder painting part cost the most. In the main lake from April or May through the summer, I fish for whites mainly with slabs by working them down slopes or jigging under the boat. I never troll the main lake. If fish hit the surface, a chrome/blue back Trap works great. During the spawn I chase them upstream and use jigs, Roadrunners, and Traps. Below the dam Roostertails, jigs, Traps, and starting to use topwaters. You risk getting your ear talked off asking me those questions! LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I was not fully awake before work this morning and may not have answered your real question. Slabs are my go-to bait for late spring and summer lake fishing. Practically any slope is a potential good spot. Water depth can be from 10 to 28 feet, depending on time of year which can affect the O2 level. It is rare for me to find whites deeper than 27' or 28' at any time of year. As it gets really hot, O2 is too low and fish don't go nearly as deep. I like to set up the boat in deeper water, and cast to the top of a slope. I then hop the slab down the slope. Fishing a slab is much like a black bass fisherman works a plastic worm. Pick the rod tip up, stop the rod, and let the lure flutter down. After the lure hits bottom, drop the rod and pick up slack. Don't drop the rod while the lure is falling and create slack, most hits occur on the fall and you want to be able to feel it. Some days fish want the lure picked up higher than other days, or maybe the fish are suspending a little further off bottom. I prefer the heavier slabs because they are easier to keep track of and feel correctly in the deeper water and especially when wind is blowing a big bow in your line. Don't worry about the big slabs being too big, whites are eating machines. The slab in the picture is the big 1 & 3/8 ounce one, probably heavier than the little fellow that attacked it.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Where are the whites on livingston ran all over saturday picked up 14 fish jigging! Tried Kickapoo, Penwaugh, Point Blank, Wolf Creek North of Pine Island and used 30 gallons of fuel! Found no fish schooling ,but plenty of little whites under the birds!


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

he is too modest to tell you but he wrote a very informative article for the houston chronicle on white bass fishing in the spring ,,great info again wbf


----------



## pondstormer (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, thanks, WBF. I used to fish a fair amount for whites on lake belton and the upper colorado near lampasas (my mom's family settled there a long time ago, and family reunions were planned at the old home place around when the white bass would be running). I have never used anything but jigs and minnows, and cannot remember much about what we used to do. Since i have come back to fishing as an adult, I have mostly focused on catfish.


Thanks again for your answer.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*White bass season*

I fish for white bass after the offshore season is finished. We have had better luck with slab spoons on Lake Conroe but trolling has been our best bet to find the fish on Livingston. We use crankbaits and spinners when the white bass move into the creeks prior to spawning.

We generally fish the North and Northwest portions of Livingston so perhaps we are missing some good fishing. If the water is not murky, we generally can catch a limit. Muddy water is the fisherman's worst enemy on Lake Livingston.

Attached is a photo of a fish we caught back in March - 17.5 inches long and very full of eggs.

Mike


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

mredman said:


> Attached is a photo of a fish we caught back in March - 17.5 inches long and very full of eggs.
> 
> Mike


Mike,
Nice fish! 
I managed to catch a couple of whites this year below the dam that went 17". My dad and I caught quite a few in the 15" range as well. What fun.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

I like to fish slabs the same way WBF said to but also during the summer months I like to night fish flats and use a crappie rig and instead of using a weight at the bottom i use a slab. After i miss a bite just lower the rod and raise it slowly and most of the time a fish a hit the slab. Great way to save $$ on minnows.


----------

